# Light up my life



## Daveslaney (28 Feb 2017)

Love the way the tank light up the room when you come home of a dark evening.
Any pics of yours?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (28 Feb 2017)

light up a corner by AWB70, on Flickr



IMG_20161203_1449199 by AWB70, on Flickr

I like the way the light angles up into the corner then nearly meets at the corner of the ceiling which was pure chance as it happens.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Mar 2017)

Updated pic taken yesterday. Those one's didn't do it justice taken with my old phone a while back, my newe phone as a slightly better camera.





Anybody else? Everyone loves a FTS


----------



## neonf1 (1 Mar 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (1 Mar 2017)

Is that a seal you have in the front of the tank?


----------



## neonf1 (2 Mar 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Is that a seal you have in the front of the tank?


Seal?...lol. Nah Bamboo Shrimps. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Courtneybst (2 Mar 2017)

Makes the whole room green!

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## abutterell (2 Mar 2017)

neonf1 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


What plants have you got in this? Ive got the same tank but it looks bare as it has no tall plants


----------



## neonf1 (3 Mar 2017)

abutterell said:


> What plants have you got in this? Ive got the same tank but it looks bare as it has no tall plants


To be honest I can't remember the names of the plants, but it's down to the ADA amazonian soil, liquid Co2 and lights. This is a about seven to eight weeks growth since I planted them, and I'm already starting to cut the the plants. 
I've also started to add phosphate and Nitrate and Macro easy every other day.




Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## neonf1 (3 Mar 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abutterell (3 Mar 2017)

neonf1 said:


> To be honest I can't remember the names of the plants, but it's down to the ADA amazonian soil, liquid Co2 and lights. This is a about seven to eight weeks growth since I planted them, and I'm already starting to cut the the plants.
> I've also started to add phosphate and Nitrate and Macro easy every other day.
> 
> 
> ...


Does the hammerhead liquid carbon seem to be Ok? I've just ordered some to replace my nearly empty bottle of easy carbo 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## neonf1 (3 Mar 2017)

In the passed I've used a bottled Co2 system using 2 bubbles per second. I'd decided to try the liquid Co2 after a recommendation from a friend, I have been blown away by its success. Also it works out cheaper because I managed to get two 1000ml bottles from eBay for £15.99. So to answer your question in one word yes it works perfectly.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## abutterell (3 Mar 2017)

I got the same deal yesterday, do you dose as directed on the bottle? With the easy carbo Ive been dosing 4ml per day 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## neonf1 (3 Mar 2017)

I do what it says on the bottle 1ml per 50 litres per day and you can see my results 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad123 (3 Mar 2017)




----------



## neonf1 (3 Mar 2017)

Brad123 said:


> View attachment 103988 View attachment 103989


Loving your tank.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Mar 2017)

Now that's what we're talking about


----------



## dw1305 (6 Mar 2017)

Hi all, 
Apologies for the quality of the photo.



 

cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (6 Mar 2017)

For some reason I was expecting something that looked like the server room at NASA with a shopping trolley in the tank for that au naturale look  I'm guessing that's your favourite view. I posted my favourite view (not too close  the cracks will appear) I've seen me just standing in the doorway looking at my tank while pretending to be doing something in the kitchen just because that's when it looks at its best.


----------



## tim (9 Mar 2017)

Nice thread 
A couple of my tanks


----------



## neonf1 (9 Mar 2017)

tim said:


> Nice thread
> A couple of my tanks
> View attachment 104191


Now that's what I call planted tanks, thanks for sharing


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Mar 2017)




----------



## Mortis (22 Mar 2017)

The glow of a tank beat the glow of a TV any day !


----------



## Progen (30 Mar 2017)

Chilling out in bed watching them go about their things.



 

How the tank used to be.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (2 Apr 2017)

Progen said:


> Chilling out in bed watching them go about their things.



That's the way to do it.


----------

